
Portrait of the Author as a Historian: Fernand Braudel (2016) - diodorus
https://www.historytoday.com/archive/portrait-author-historian-fernand-braudel
======
ggm
Reading about historians referenced from HN took me to Henri Pirenne who is
mentioned in this piece. I will definitely read Braudel next, the
scholarship/erudition/opinion balance looks like what I'm looking for.

------
nyolfen
great review of one of his books here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/8bypq0/read...](https://www.reddit.com/r/slatestarcodex/comments/8bypq0/reading_notes_civilization_capitalism_15th18th/)

